

Drawing the Line Between “Peer-to-Peer” and “Jerk” Technology - taylorbuley
http://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/start-ups/drawing-the-line-between-peertopeer-and-jerk-technology

======
jack-r-abbit
Just so old conversations don't have to get rehashed, here is the thread from
a couple months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8054654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8054654)

